# New member / can all this be acid reflux



## Richard Thompson (Jan 14, 2016)

New member so go easy

i have been suffering with acid re-flux (NO HEARTBURN) shortness of breath dizziness constant belching tight chest swallowing difficulties trouble digesting foods trouble keeping foods down burping my stomach contents up abdominal discomfort bloating noisy stomach burning in my back, which all started with just acid re-flux 11 years ago which over the years has now progressed to all of the above. The 1st time i experienced acid re flux was 11 years ago on a night out drinking i woke up one night with my heart racing like mad struggling to breath and dizziness i was taken into hospital had all the tests ECG blood work and an x ray that all came back clear i was told i experienced a panic attack, but a few weeks go by and i go on the drink again the racing heart breathing and dizziness was back, so i knew spirit was causing this so i stopped and have never touched a spirit since (11 years) so i just stuck to drinking beer which was not a problem for a few years. Then beer became a problem my hangovers where lasting 2 - 3 days and i was getting really bad acid re-flux shortness of breath which would be constant for over a week. Any way the last 3 years have been the worse my body doesn't like food or liquids for some reason my stomach regurgitates pork, beef, chips, any creamy foods, tomato based foods, yogurts, cheese pizza, eggs, sausages, bacon, sometimes vegetables, and many more. I really am running out of foods i can eat sweet corn chicken and pasta is all i know i can eat obviously i do eat the above now and then and just hope i don't have flare ups but when i do i get all the symptoms at the top of the page which can last up to 2 weeks sometimes longer. I know this is disgusting but over all these years my only relief is by making my self sick soon as the undigested food is out my stomach my breathing becomes much easier abdominal burning and discomfort and the dizziness goes away same when i get acid re-flux soon as i can feel these horrible symptoms coming i make myself sick to get rid of the symptoms this doesn't always work tho, Over the years i have had god knows how many blood tests chest x rays i have gone private to have 3 stage ct scan, liver and gallbladder ultra sound which showed a tiny amount of binary sludge in the gallbladder, barium meal, barium swallow, checked for celiac, stool samples,allergy clinic, attempted endoscopy 3 times but even with sedation i was gagging and pulling the hose pipe out. My latest symptom is trouble swallowing specially after lemonade it feels like my muscles at the top part of my throat don't this lasts a few hours.

Does anyone have any idea what the problem could be or what i can do etc as this is driving me mad feeling like this most days


----------

